# shrimptank



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

*my 5 gallon newbieshrimptank + new 10 gal.setup*

































































































my riccia is pearling
















and taiwan moss too


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks good except for the rainbow gravel.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

lol. thats my first tank coz first I dont have any idea what kind of substrates im gonna use for plants, so it end up with that color rainbow colors.lol but its okey coz it helps lighten may tank


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I really like the second one. But i think you should make the sand river narrower at the back to give it more depth and give it more curve. 

How did you attach your riccia on the rock boulder? i didnt see and fish line.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

How did you attach your riccia on the rock boulder? i didnt see and fish line.[/QUOTE]

I used nylon fishing nylon for that.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I really like your tank!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> I really like your tank!


THANKS,


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

both tanks look good  congrats!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

arktixan said:


> both tanks look good  congrats!


thanks again. I cannot do this without your help guys now I learn more


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

updated 10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice. How long have you been doing plants?
Both tank looks very nice, but the rainbow gravels kind of irks me. It destroyed what would be a very promising tank.
I like your second tank even better. Except for the last additional boulder on the white sand. The rock looks out of place and complete kill the depth perception your entire tank was creating.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Very nice. How long have you been doing plants?
> Both tank looks very nice, but the rainbow gravels kind of irks me. It destroyed what would be a very promising tank.
> I like your second tank even better. Except for the last additional boulder on the white sand. The rock looks out of place and complete kill the depth perception your entire tank was creating.


its already one month.. Actually its my first time to scape an aquarium so i really dont have an idea


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I really liked what you did on the riccia on rock. How did you tie it on the rock?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> I really liked what you did on the riccia on rock. How did you tie it on the rock?


I used cotton thread and tied it


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

plants updated


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good!

Is it 5.5 gallon? How much light do you have over it?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Is it 5.5 gallon? How much light do you have over it?


no, its 10gallon 2 cfl bulb 6500k each


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> no, its 10gallon 2 cfl bulb 6500k each


And how many watts are they?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> And how many watts are they?


13 watts each. Is this too much??


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> 13 watts each. Is this too much??


Im still thinking what kind of fish is compatible with shrimps. That wont eat the babies any recomendation??


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> 13 watts each. Is this too much??


That's a great light for 10g. And your plants show us this 
You have 2*13/10 = 2.6 watt per gallon.

More than 5 watt per gallon would be too much


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Im still thinking what kind of fish is compatible with shrimps. That wont eat the babies any recomendation??


There is only one fish well-known as shrimp safe, it's Otocinclus. 
Dwarf plecos like this one will be also good for a shrimp tank.
Almost all the other fsihes will eat small shrimplets if they find them.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my tree moss growing well;-)








myrosefolia

















my glosso starting to carpet

















my new 20gal tank soon to be heavily planted


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> my new 20gal tank soon to be heavily planted


Oh, it might have 15W light. You need something better for plants.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor,so whats your suggestion?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> igor,so whats your suggestion?


The are only two options for your choice:
1. Start growing low light plants: java fern, anubias, different mosses, different cryptocorynes, marimo moss balls, amazon swords (some of them),some floating plant (they will grow because they will be near light)
2. Get a better light and be able to grow more kind of plants 
If you have some free money you can get 24" T5 HO Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 96W 4x 6700K. It's a very good price and a very good light for 20g. It will just burst your tank with light 
Note that you can run only two bulbs and still have a good light  That's what I do with my light in a fish tank.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> The are only two options for your choice:
> 1. Start growing low light plants: java fern, anubias, different mosses, different cryptocorynes, marimo moss balls, amazon swords (some of them),some floating plant (they will grow because they will be near light)
> 2. Get a better light and be able to grow more kind of plants
> If you have some free money you can get 24" T5 HO Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 96W 4x 6700K. It's a very good price and a very good light for 20g. It will just burst your tank with light
> Note that you can run only two bulbs and still have a good light  That's what I do with my light in a fish tank.


THAT LIGHT.. IS AWESOME!! D: I might consider getting it for my 20g lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> THAT LIGHT.. IS AWESOME!! D: I might consider getting it for my 20g lol


Hurry up, it's only 3 items available


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Hurry up, it's only 3 items available


Still. lol.. even if I wanted to, books comes first xD


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> The are only two options for your choice:
> 1. Start growing low light plants: java fern, anubias, different mosses, different cryptocorynes, marimo moss balls, amazon swords (some of them),some floating plant (they will grow because they will be near light)
> 2. Get a better light and be able to grow more kind of plants
> If you have some free money you can get 24" T5 HO Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 96W 4x 6700K. It's a very good price and a very good light for 20g. It will just burst your tank with light
> Note that you can run only two bulbs and still have a good light  That's what I do with my light in a fish tank.


thanks again igor..my hc start to turn brownish yellow and i have no choice but to remove it in my 20 gallon tank this is my second attempt growing hc but, then again i failed because i have low light maybe ill try to grow it emmerse if possible.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

hey Camboy,

Your planting skills are definitely advanced however your placements need work.
Youtube Oliver knott as he will have step by step demos on how to build an aquascape. One factor your missing is a slope. Always have the substrate high in the rear and low in the front, creates depth making a 10 gallon look like a 20. 
The aquarium's relative height to the viewer also plays a huge role. I'm 5'11 and place my tank on a fireplace/tv ledge almost at eye level.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> hey Camboy,
> 
> Your planting skills are definitely advanced however your placements need work.
> Youtube Oliver knott as he will have step by step demos on how to build an aquascape. One factor your missing is a slope. Always have the substrate high in the rear and low in the front, creates depth making a 10 gallon look like a 20.
> The aquarium's relative height to the viewer also plays a huge role. I'm 5'11 and place my tank on a fireplace/tv ledge almost at eye level.


I just started this hobby like 1 month ago so i dont have any idea about aquascapin so i just scape that looks good with my eye. Btw thanks for giving me idea about oliver hes sooo good


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

updated just find the new plant


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Im still thinking what kind of fish is compatible with shrimps. That wont eat the babies any recomendation??


Any docile fish would be good as long as you have hiding spots and your fish are well fed. I had swordtails, rasboras, a betta, and I had lots of places for my shrimps to hide and they did very well.

Sometimes a fish will nip a shrimp and then go on a feeding frenzy because its a new taste. Just give your shrimps lots of hiding places.

I'm suprised at how much light is in your tank for 2x13 watt 6500k bulbs.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my berried shrimps


----------

